# Fertility Information day - Sat 27 Nov - Agenda



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

We need you to consider attending this day as we have DHSS&PS representation and we want to keep the pressure on re moving beyond 1 treatment cycle. We will have the opportunity to ask questions and the more patients that turn up the better!!!!!! At present only 25 people have booked so please request a booking form - email me [email protected]

The provisional agenda for the day is below:

Fertility Information Day​Saturday 27th November 2010,​Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel, Templepatrick​​Provisional Programme​​09.30  Registration and Tea/Coffee - visit exhibitors 

10.00 Introduction
Clare Lewis-Jones - Chief Executive, Infertility Network UK

10.15 Opening Address - Representative from the DHSS&PS to provide information on current access criteria for NHS fertility treatment and funding in this area. 

10.45 The Emotional Impact of the Infertility Journey
Patricia Gilbert, Fertility Counselling Service

11.15  Comfort break

11.30 Male Factor- Professor Neil McClure, Queens University 

12.00 Factors affecting Fertility/Investigations - Dr Ishola Agbaje, Regional Fertility Centre


12.30  Lunch - plus visit exhibitors (45 mins)


1.15 The Role of the Embryologist during Fertility Treatment, Dr Deborah Lutton, Principal Embryologist, Regional Fertility Centre or The Role of Nurses in the Fertility Journey, Sister Linda Henderson, Regional Fertility Centre 


1.45  "Female Factors" (Origin Fertility Care) or Taking Care of relationships, Elizabeth Reynolds
Fertility and Couples Counsellor, ACCORD NI



2.15 New Developments in Fertility Treatment, Origin Fertility Care



2.45 Tea/coffee break - visit exhibitors 


3.00  Question Time
Chair - Mr Berkeley Greenwood, Political Advisor for the National Infertility Awareness Campaign (NIAC)
Panel of 6 members comprising of - Patient Representatives, Clinicians, Embryologist, MLA. 

3.45 Closing Address - Sharon Davidson - Regional Organiser for N. Ireland, Infertility Network UK

It may be necessary, for reasons beyond the control of the organisers, to alter the content and timings of the Fertility Information Day or the published speakers.​​​


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

Would have love to go buts its my wee mans 1st birthday that day so our day is planned out xxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharon ,im afraid i won't be attending ,my due date is 10.11.10 so think i maybe a little busy   
Good luck with the day ,i hope that you get a good turn out .
Emma


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

Sharon this sounds really informative.  DO you have to register to attend? Is there a charge to attend? It appears from the schedule to be a full day event is this correct?


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi


The Information Day on Saturday 27th will run from 10.00 am until 4.00pm at the Hilton, Templepatrick. The charge is £5.00 each if booked and posted by Monday 1st Nov, thereafter more.  For a booking form please send me your name and address to [email protected]  This event may not run again for a few years so please don't miss out.  


Thank you


Sharon Davidson
I N UK


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I think i would like to go, is there still places available?

Jillyhen


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

There are places left for the Fertility Information Day to be held on Saturday 27 Nov 2010, Hilton Hotel, Templepatrick at 09.30.  I would advise you to book this week as we do have a limit on the number of patient places.  Please send me an email [email protected] stating your name and address and I will
post you out a booking form.


Best for now


Sharon Davidson
I N UK


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

Are any of you attending this? I think im going to go should be interesting.

Jillyhen


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

We now have 4 clinics exhibiting and Marilyn Glenville is coming along to the Information Day so please book soon - see separate posting on the day.


Sharon


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

i like the sound of the new speaker attending re nutrition for recurrent m/c, how long will she be speaking for. i will have a 2 hr drive to get there .

rosebud


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Rosebud


Please be advised that Dr Glenville will be talking for 30 mins like all the speakers.  However, she will have a stand at the exhibition area where you can talk to her and her other staff etc.  I appreciate your 2 hour drive which is difficult.  My only suggestion is to maybe stay in a B&B nearby - costs from £55.00 for a double room inc breakfast.  A number of people are staying overnight at the hotel and nearby due to the journey.  I hope that you decide to come along.  Send me an email and I will send you a booking form. [email protected]


Best for now


Sharon


----------

